# Trivia 2



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Case made several series of models of tractors. In each series they had different models. Now isn't that confusing. In the week of June 25th the question will be about the Case D series. One of my favorites.

I will be listing 3 different models of the D series tractor. Your job is to tell us what makes the model what they are.

1. How do you identify a Case D model?


2. How do you identify a Case DC-3 model?


3. How do you identify a Case DC-4 model?


Have fun and remember this is suppose to be fun:tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I got lucky on the last questions, but I ain't gots NO ideas about this one! You're makin' them to tough (at least for me, anyhoo!)!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Well - I got lucky on the last questions, but I ain't gots NO ideas about this one! You're makin' them to tough (at least for me, anyhoo!)! *


Gosh I thought I was keeping them simple. You might have to do you home work then lol.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Case made several series of models of tractors. In each series they had different models. Now isn't that confusing. In the week of June 25th the question will be about the Case D series. One of my favorites.
> 
> I will be listing 3 different models of the D series tractor. Your job is to tell us what makes the model what they are.
> ...


Boy, guess I sure stumped everyone on this one. I'll give it another week before giving out the answers.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Answers to Trivia 2 questions

1. How do you identify a Case D model?
A. Case Model D was what is known as a standard tractor. Best way to identify this tractor was the rear fenders, non adjustable rear axle, and non adjustable front end.


2. How do you identify a Case DC-3 model?
A. DC-3 was known as a row crop stle tractor. It usually had clam shell rear fenders, 38" rear rubber, adjustable rear axles, and narrow front end. There was a wide adjustable front end option for this tractor.


3. How do you identify a Case DC-4 model?
A. DC-4 was also considered a row tractor, it's identified by it's rear clam shell fenders, adjustable rear wheels, and non adjustable wide front. Do not mistake the DC-4 for a DC-3 that has an adjustable wide front. The wide front on the DC-4 is the same as the D standard tractor.

Hope you all enjoyed Triva 2. Please check back for Trivia 3.
caseman-d


----------

